
The SUSE Open Source Policy - kraih
https://www.suse.com/c/the-suse-open-source-policy/
======
jaytaylor
A more relevant link seems to be the actual policy:

[https://opensource.suse.com/suse-open-source-
policy](https://opensource.suse.com/suse-open-source-policy)

